# WLAN Probleme (CLIENT-SERVER)



## fomobrain (24. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Leute,

so soll es nun sein, dass ich meinen ersten Beitrag verfasse...

Also anbei mein Problem:

Wir arbeiten hier mit nem ERP-System, welches in Java geschrieben ist mit üblicher Client-Server-Architekur auf einem Linux-Server.

Im LAN läuft jene Software tadllose, aber auf 3 Notebooks unterschiedlicher Fabrikate, somit schließe ich
techn. Probleme auf der Seite aus, mit WLAN kommt es zu sporadischen Abstürzen (Bluescreen IRQ Less or Equal).

Meine Frage ist nun, ob mir jemand sagen kann ob es ein generelles Problem mit Java und WLAn und/oder Linux gibt?

Für rasche, zahlreiche Antworten im Voraus dankbar, Christian


----------



## AlArenal (24. Mrz 2006)

WLAN Treiber updaten...


----------



## fomobrain (24. Mrz 2006)

Alle treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand.
Auch die JRE ist die Aktuellste.

Weißt du zufällig ob es da nen generellen Bug gibt???

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## mightymop (25. Mrz 2006)

fomobrain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im LAN läuft jene Software tadllose, aber auf 3 Notebooks unterschiedlicher Fabrikate, somit schließe ich
> techn. Probleme auf der Seite aus, mit WLAN kommt es zu sporadischen Abstürzen (Bluescreen IRQ Less or Equal).
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun, ob mir jemand sagen kann ob es ein generelles Problem mit Java und WLAn und/oder Linux gibt?



also bei einem bluescreen (unter linux?)  mit der meldung irq less or equal ist meist der treiber schuld, welcher versucht unbefugte aktionen durchzuführen...
das gleiche problem hatte ich mal vor jahren unter winxp mit einer soundkarte (creative soundblaster bla version vergessen hehe) 
jedenfalls lag es an den soundkartentreibern ... 
-kaum hab ich die karte durch eine andere ersetzt ging es... 
-war die soundkarte im gerätemanager deaktiviert ging es 
also jedesmal wenn der treiber nicht benötigt wurde..
jedoch muss der soundkartentreiber da nicht ausschließlich allein dran schuld gewesen sein... es kann natürlich auch das zusammenspiel von dem treiber des jeweiligen gerätes und etwaigen speziellen mainboardtreibern sein was nicht 100% funktioniert...

soweit zu meinen erfahrungen... also kann ich dazu nur sagen dass es nicht an java / jvm liegt...

cu mightymop


----------



## fomobrain (27. Mrz 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort mightymop,

das hatte ich mir auch schon fast gedacht das Java nicht unbedingt damit zu tun hat.

Wollte halt nur alle Mgl. checken.

Das das ne Treibersache is waren natürlich auch meine ersten Gedanken, mittlerweile sind aber alle Treiber aktualisiert und jede Firmware die ich bekommen konnte...

Ich werde jetzt denk ich mal den letzen Schtritt wagenb und eins der Systeme neu aufsetzen um dann hoffentlich eine Lsg. zu finden.


----------

